# Beautiful Hit and Miss



## Cogsy (Sep 19, 2014)

I found this short video on Youtube with only 34 views. I don't know what the engine is or who built it, but not only does it look good, it's running the best I have ever seen a model hit and miss run.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seHrSVpRhTI[/ame]


----------



## AussieJimG (Sep 19, 2014)

Beautiful isn't it?

Jim


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 20, 2014)

Its a rather nice Vaughn, castings were done by Debolt but are no longer available


----------



## deverett (Sep 23, 2014)

Jasonb said:


> Its a rather nice Vaughn, castings were done by Debolt but are no longer available


... but if anyone would like a set, I have them and would be prepared to part with them (in the UK, 'cause they are quite heavy).

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 23, 2014)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread so I thought I'd hijack my own. 

I haven't made a steam engine or boiler yet, but according to this video you can make the whole thing out of glass... (I know, I've gotta stop spending so much time on Youtube)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73txXT21aZU[/ame]


----------



## chrisinestes (Dec 15, 2014)

I see no link or any other way to see this video... Is that just me... or has it disappeared? 

 Chris


----------



## Swifty (Dec 15, 2014)

I can't see a link either.

Paul.


----------



## gld (Dec 15, 2014)

Same here. No link.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 15, 2014)

Nope, neither of my links are there anymore. I didn't delete them, they're just gone. I'll see if I can dig them up again.

Edit :

The steam engine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73txXT21aZU[/ame]

And the hit and miss

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seHrSVpRhTI[/ame]


----------



## chrisinestes (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for reposting those.

 I'd seen the glass engine video before. 405 views on the hit & miss. That's a super nice engine.

 Chris


----------



## JLeatherman (Dec 19, 2014)

I scored a set of Vaughn castings at an estate sale earlier this year.  Absolutely complete in the original Debolt box and never been worked on.  I haven't worked up the skills necessary to build it yet, but maybe after another couple engines I will.  It looks like a really good kit.


----------

